# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  ویرایش تجمعی رکوردها در دیتابیس بوسیله ssms

## barman.ar16

سلام و درود
دوستان من توی یه اداره هستم و ما برای پرسنل مون یه برنامه دولتی داریم که اطلاعات توی سرور و sql ذخیره شدند
الان میخوایم به صورت دستی توی دیتابیس sql تغییراتی رو ایجاد کنیم
در واقع من یک فایل اکسل دارم که شامل دو ستون هست یکی کد پرسنلی و دیگری شماره پرونده
اگر بخوام این شماره پرونده ها رو تک تکت توی دیتابیس ثبت کنم خیلی خیلی طول میکشه

میخواستم ببینم راهی هست بشه یک کوئری زد درون sql و بگیم اطلاعات رو از فایل اکسل یا تکست بگیره و ویرایش رو تجمعی انجام بده

لازم به ذکره توی سرور برنامه ssms هم نصبه و میتونم به دیتابیس دسترسی داشته باشم

ممنون

----------


## barman.ar16

دوستان کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه ...!!!
خودم جستجو کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم اگر کسی نکته راهنمایی سرنخی داره ممنون میشم بگه
ممنون

----------


## H.Jafari

سلام
اول فايل اكسل رو بايد به روش زير ببري داخل ديتابيس 
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sql...ql-server-2017
بعد يه دستور ساده بزني و با دستور آپديت اونا رو داخل جدول مربوطه ببري

----------

